# Real world knives.



## Magus

Ok,no Tiwantainium/Chineese wonder blades please.

Lets talk about real working blades.I tend to carry four different blades in my backwoods kit,I bought what I could afford and what fit my needs best,you might find different blades suit you better,let's hear about them!

In my kit there is an Indian military ghurka khurki,
A Buck 110,
A Buck General,
A Buck Caping knife.
Also a hatchet and a leatherman multitool and a dozen exacto knife razors in a paper sleeve,but they're not really knives,but they're in there because I use them.

Now this is my camping box,the daily outing box is far different!
it only has a K-bar Marine fighting knife and a small case knife.

What you plan for changes things you see,then there's the fishing kit,it has a fillet knife and an air force survival knife and again with the razor blades,only two.they wipe off well.

Then there's my urban kit,it has a leatherman and a spyderco in it.I've opened neither in ages,but they are there.

Now you're looking at this and thinking:
"why can't this n00b choose one general purpose knife"
I'll tell you why.
ever try to skin a deer with a "Rambo"knife and do it right?ever try to cut tent stakes with a pen knife?
ever try to cut kindling with a sheath knife?that's why.
It might weigh you down,but the right tool for the right job is priceless!now let's hear about yours and why you pack em'.


----------



## Fn/Form

Knives... I usually look for the best bang for the buck. I have only Benchmade Griptilians and KA-BARs. I prefer the 5.25" KA-BAR for legality no matter where I go in the state. The full size stays with the camp gear. I was given a few Opinels, large and small, as a thank-you gift from a friend. I didn't think much of them until I found they work GREAT as reserves in the truck, home and tool kit. Have come in very handy a few times when for some reason I found myself away from my usually carry knives.

A few traditional straight machetes. I have always wanted to try out a Kukri or Heavy style. 

I have only a Gransfors camping axe... I need to find a good felling axe or two. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Magus

Once you get a properly sharpened kukri,your hatchet won't get much use. 

True temper used to make some dandy hatchets and axes before they moved thier factory to Mexico,can't speak for them these days,and that Chineese stuff is spotty quality at best.I'd snoop some yard sales and get a good deal and a superior tool.


----------



## Jezcruzen

The best "bang for the buck" these days are the Swedish Mora knives like they issue to their military. I recently purchased two for $8 apiece on sale. Go to "knivetest.com" and watch the demo. Even they can't believe how cheap these knives are relative to their performance.


----------



## Magus

I used to love those pukko knives for all around use,but the source dried up on me.


----------



## AgentFlounder

I use a Benchmade Griptillian D2 steel knife for hunting and it has done great on most tasks except when sawing bone. Insanely sharp and holds an edge very well. If it were partially serrated it would be more versatile. I like to carry my SAK "Huntsman" whenever outdoors. I have an Ontario USMC knife (O2 steel) for... well I don't know, I don't think I've ever had a need but I keep it in the backpack should the need arise. For wood chores I picked up a cheap but wickedly sharp bow saw from the local army surplus that does pretty good. I camp occasionally but probably should try going more primitive to see if I am properly equipped or not.

Michael


----------



## Magus

The best way to test is to grab your day pack and whatever is in it and stay in the woods untill you can't stand it.you'll know EXACTLY what you need after that.


----------



## JeepHammer

I've written extensively on this forum about edged TOOLS...
And,
I'll say it again...

Well made, over the counter tools are the best for my money.
Some guys may want to take an exotic, expensive knife to the 'woods', but how are they going to act when they see me hammering on it with a rock to get through something tough?

How are they going to act when they see someone sawing on a hard surface when preparing dinner or cutting through pack straps?

How are they going to react when the kids/girlfriend/buddy drops the knife down a rocky gorge or into the lake?

I just shake my head and am glad I have someone helping in the camp!

With my OTC knives, they aren't super expensive so if one goes the way of a ton of previous camping/field gear, it's no big deal...

Want a general camp/hunting knife that's just damn hard to beat?
Get a Marine Corps KaBar or Clone from reputable manufacturer.
They are TOUGH, Extremely Efficient, and Affordable!


----------



## Magus

Heh.....I wouldn't be without a K-bar,either in my pack or down in my boot.its put more than one Razahead running to find easier prey.


----------



## Jezcruzen

I have carried a Kershaw "assisted opening" knife clipped to my pants pocket for years. I use it for utility chores and the like. It has performed well and is easy to sharpen using a diamond hone.

Recently I purchased a FISKERS camp axe. Its produced in Finland. A forged head fitted with an "unbreakable" 20" handle, its small enough to take along most anywhere. I keep it very sharp!

I also bought a "Pocket Chain Saw". It was highly recommended on another site, so I though, what the heck, I'll give it a try. Haven't used it for anything yet. Might have to give it a test drive this afternoon.

I'm still happy with my Mora's. Great deal. Cheap enough to put one in every bag, vehicle, or box.


----------



## Canadian

I just bought the same kind of knife a few days ago when the clip on my old knife broke off. I got a Kershaw - it's black - metal body - the assisted opening is almost like a switchblade. It's my new everyday knife.


----------



## ke4sky

*Pocket chain saw*

My pocket chain saw is stuck up in a tree and has been for several years, because I don't climb anymore. Pole saw works alot better overhead.


----------



## mitchshrader

Ontario AF pilots survival knives, veet nam ol' skool, 2 each.. and they're backups to a pair of RAT-3's in D2.. 

Have CRKT m16's (spearpoints) for town knives, cheap fast & disposable.. 

have a Ranger 9 & a Kershaw Outcast fo' choppahs.. 

on the short list is a Gerber Gator machete and possibly a martindale, tramontina, or collins.. (or other reputable brand) I need machete's least.. 

Granfors Bruks sm forest axe + vintage Firestone half-axe (very similar size, heavier) 

kelly perfect sm hatchet + sater banko swede hatchet (too sharp!)

buncha pocketknives, casexx, china, gerber, dozier thorn, various.. 

BIG buncha cutlery from full sized backbone cleavers to 14" breaking blades to a dozen paring knives and 100 or more in between.. 

did i mention i've more tied up in rocks than knives and other sharp stuff? rocks is the reason.. knives is the EXCUSE..


----------



## Magus

I've used a Case XX meat cleaver as a camp knife for years,lol


----------



## patchmonkey

*My favorite knives*

I agree that Mora's offer the most bang for the buck. Be certain to get a high carbon non-stainless model (it will be prone to rust if not taken care of, but it will hold an edge longer and be easier to sharpen). Mora's have Scandi or single bevel edges so you need to know how to sharpen these. I think mine is the 3.75" Classic model with wood handle, 3/4 tang. I got mine for $10 through Northwestbushcraft.com. You can also make your own knife from an metal file if you can the skill set (google it).

I have to plug my favorite knife of all time, the RSK Mk1 Benchmade folding knife sold through Doug Ritter on his equipped.com website, ~$100. It's made by Benchmade and costs half what other benchmade knives go for of equal quality. It has a beefy (3mm thick!) S30V med carbon steel blade. Basically a griptillian on steroids. He now also makes a fixed model I'm drooling over.

A great tiny keychain knife is the Boker "keycom". Very discrete. They go for around $18 and are made of 440C Steel. They are wicked looking.

Best,

Patchmonkey


----------



## SJZ

patchmonkey said:


> I got mine for $10 through Northwestbushcraft.com.


Thanks for the post! You may have been a little dyslectic with the link.  It should be:
Bushcraft Northwest: Wilderness Survival Training and Gear


----------



## Magus

https://www.bushcraftnorthwest.com/BCNW-O1/BCNW knife 383.jpg

Isn't this just a Finnish Pukko?damn well made one at that.


----------



## ke4sky

*Links to Mora Knives*

Here are two links which describe the various Mora knives. These are a sturdy, modestly priced fixed blade if you want something which you can buy multiples of to stash in survival kits. etc. They are used by several European militaries.

Frosts Mora and Mora of Sweden Survival Knives
Discount Hunting Gear, Discount Hunting Boots, Discount Shoes, Discount Ammunition, Discount Ammo, Discount Boots, Military Surplus, Outdoor Gear At the Sportsman's Guide


----------



## chiefcw2

*Carry blades*

I prefer for day to day wear a Ken Onion assisted opener razor sharp wicked point and durable. For backcountry I agree you cannot beat a Kabar for durability, sharpness, and all around useability. Skinning and gutting require a specialized blade preferrably with a gut hook but carrying to or more blades only makes sense when in the woods.


----------



## Expeditioner

The Ka-Bar utility knife is my preferred general purpose blade. I like the Ka-bar Cutlass machete for brush clearing and heaven forbid (defensive purposes), and recently purchased a Ka-Bar BK3 Becker Tac Tool.


----------



## panzertank27

*2manyknives*

hello .wow that guy carries like 15 knives in his survival bag, i thought i was a knife enthusiest...in my emerg. pack(same for camp and urban survival)i have a ruko elite 3.5 inch folder, a homeade camp knife from an old file (crete shepard style, heavy can be used as chopper but must take care of blade or rust) and a forst mora laminated blade camp knife, and a cmall hatchet from canaien tire on sale for 6.99$ solid metal.i go camping bout twice a year and only use the mora knife and hatchet but i got the rest just in case...


----------



## The_Blob

I still use the first knife I ever received (@ 5-yrs-old), it's a 5" blade bowie with a scalloped horn handle. A lot of good memories with that thing, learning how to take care of it, learning how to whittle (badly), fending off imaginary giant spiders & orcs (yes, I named it Sting, cuz I am a huge Tolkien NERD), showing it off to the few friends I had (& losing some when their parents found out I had a 'weapon'), making campsites... & after the man who gave it to me died, it was pretty much the only 'thing' I had to remember him by.


----------



## Expeditioner

Lol........3 maybe 4 blades will do the trick. I carry extras for potential barter purposes.


----------



## Magus

4 does it here.


----------



## Expeditioner

My favorite knife is the Ka-Bar my father used during his 20+ years in the USMC. I don't use it much for fear of losing it....but that would change should it HTF.


----------



## Smithy

I carry a few with me into the woods.

I start with a few stone flakes, because they resharpen well, and save my steel for another day.

I have a Gerber Gator, non-serrated, lockback with the rubber grip. I added a lanyard hole to the grip, to offset my risk of loss.

I carry a Finnish Leuku blade, which resembles a mini-machete, and is excellent at slicing, chopping, and cutting nearly everything that needs a knife in camp.

I carry a Gerber handax, the kind with the hollow handle about a foot long or so (not the mini-one).

I usually have a spare pocketknife or two lying around, in case someone needs to borrow a knife. 

And, I'm finishing up my custom camp-hunter, with a big ol' carved moose crown handle, ebony inlay and wrought iron fittings. We'll see how well it performs in the woods.



I usually keep a selection of larger knives in the van or at camp, in case I have a catestrophic failure of a big knife, or if someone needs to borrow one, but my main users are the Leuku and Gerber for most chores.


----------



## Canadian

I only carry one but I'm a pretty urban person. On occasion I have to go thought a metal detector or get patted down. A single blade is pretty easy to make an excuse for. I do keep a spare in the car when I'm driving around.


----------



## Magus

Expeditioner said:


> My favorite knife is the Ka-Bar my father used during his 20+ years in the USMC. I don't use it much for fear of losing it....but that would change should it HTF.


A decent copy is made by Ontario cutlery,the military actually use them!I think they're going for 45$ I own three,good blades!


----------



## Jezcruzen

I picked up several new blades since first posting that I think have made great additions.

I purchased two khurkuri knives. Both are produced in Nepal in the native way and are wonderful, quality blades. One now resides on the side of my BOB.

I also purchased a Kershaw "Blur" with the 3.8" straight edge. It opens extremely fast! One problem, however. It comes with the pocket clip attached so that the front of the handle is up. Reaching into my right-front pocket for change can cause your hand to scrap against the very sharp thumb stud resulting in a nasty scratch. I attempted to re-locate the pocket clip to the opposite end of the handle, but the screw heads stripped out even when using the proper size bit. Bummer!


----------



## Canadian

Jez - I have the exact same knife and I love the fast opening. I don't like that it rests in my pocket the wrong way around. I also find the thumb tab is too sharp and tends to catch on things. Very sharp and handy.

I also found the metal handle really cold in the winter. I like a more plastic grip for cold weather. They had one call the "Leek" or something. It was a little smaller and was totally smooth in stainless. They also added a safety for the assisted opening. I might pick one up for when I'm wearing a suit. A little slimmer and less likely to catch on expensive clothing items.

They were all sold out at Bass Pro and I didn't want the display model.


----------



## Magus

I use a small balisong for dress up days,it dosen't even look like a knife.lol


----------



## Badgerwon

*Sharp things I've carried*

I'm new to this forum and it is good to see all the thoughts and ideas that are shared here.During my time with SF, I always carried a Hudson Bay ax and a Buck folding knife into the field during training excercises. When I went to Nam I traded the ax for a meat cleaver and kept the Buck. I still carry these two for all my field work. Haven't needed anything else.


----------



## DisasterReindeer

SOG all the way here. Average price and good enough for the Navy SEALS


----------

